# Grained Front Door



## michael tust

This Door was Grained using powdered Pigments and Oil... The clients were going to just have a new door installed after they tried having it Painted several times .... I'm glad I talked them out of that. I liked the design the first time I saw it.


Michael Tust


----------



## Wolfgang

Wow!

Once again Michael your artistic expertise in faux graining has blown me away. Still waiting for the instruction videos....hint, hint.:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz

That's sick. Sick in a ridiculously amazing way.


----------



## daArch

Not only is your work of it's usual excellence, but I love the design of the door and how it and the windows are incorporated with the trim. 

very nice.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Simply amazing! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## DeanV

Are you sure that you did not put those up in reverse order and the white door is the after photo? If so, then I can do that!

Amazing work as always. I hope I never get a call to through some clear down on one of your exterior doors and freak out when sanding to prep and the "wood" sands away.


----------



## Workaholic

Beautiful work and beautiful door design.


----------



## robladd

Went to the PDCA expo yesterday and checked out Pierre Finkelstein's exhibit.

Next to his booth was international decorative artisans league and next to their's was national guild of professional
Paperhangers.

These 3 exhibits were outstanding and I liked how the PDCA put there booths next to each other. You could have easily had a display there.


----------



## Damon T

Yeah, beautiful work Michael!


----------



## Ramsden Painting

Wow, talented artist you are

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## michael tust

Wolfgang said:


> Wow!
> 
> Once again Michael your artistic expertise in faux graining has blown me away. Still waiting for the instruction videos....hint, hint.:thumbup:


Thanks Wolf,

It really is on my list.... Just have to finish one more job... But the phone keeps ringing... Thankfully !


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

DeanV said:


> Are you sure that you did not put those up in reverse order and the white door is the after photo? If so, then I can do that!
> 
> Amazing work as always. I hope I never get a call to through some clear down on one of your exterior doors and freak out when sanding to prep and the "wood" sands away.


Now that's Funny !!!

I recall sanding down a Grained Door Many Many Years ago. I received a call about a year ago when a painter sanded down a Buffet to stain it and it was Grained. I never got to thank him for the job.....


Michael Tust


----------



## Needsassitance

Wow..that is beautiful.


----------



## michael tust

robladd said:


> Went to the PDCA expo yesterday and checked out Pierre Finkelstein's exhibit.
> 
> Next to his booth was international decorative artisans league and next to their's was national guild of professional
> Paperhangers.
> 
> These 3 exhibits were outstanding and I liked how the PDCA put there booths next to each other. You could have easily had a display there.


Thank You Rob !

I am a member of NGPP and they are a Great Organization ! I used to hang a fair amount of paper years ago ,but got more interested in Decorative Painting. Was also a member of SALI .... Now IDAL for many years but they have changed since then and have commercialized way too much. 
Pierre is always worth the trip ! A Very good teacher,and very nice guy. I learned a lot from him over 10 years ago.


Michael Tust


----------



## daArch

michael tust said:


> Thank You Rob !
> 
> I am a member of NGPP and they are a Great Organization !


 Sure, That's easy for YOU to say being a member of the Northern Calif Chapter (they ARE a good bunch) and not involved with underbelly .

If you see walldude (Michael K), he could tell stories that make mine seem trivial. 


Sorry for the derail, but I am just so disappointed with what some people done to a once great organization. Keep your loyalties and energies close to home, you got a good bunch in San Fran.


----------



## Wolfgang

michael tust said:


> Now that's Funny !!!
> 
> I recall sanding down a Grained Door Many Many Years ago. I received a call about a year ago when a painter sanded down a Buffet to stain it and it was Grained. I never got to thank him for the job.....
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


I had the same thing happen on a buffet and upper unit that the owners wanted to keep when they remodeled their kitchen. Luckily it was the owners who started to sand on it - well they actually sanded on most of it. But got it done in dk. classic cherry complete with oak graining. What made it nice was that I was able to set the unit up in front of the finished cabinets and match up to them. Moved and installed it after it was done. Ka-ching!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61

Jesus!!! Man that is unbelievable!!!


----------



## RCP

Incredible work Michael!
I was at PDCA also and saw some very talented faux artists, was very cool!


----------



## michael tust

daArch said:


> Sure, That's easy for YOU to say being a member of the Northern Calif Chapter (they ARE a good bunch) and not involved with underbelly .
> 
> If you see walldude (Michael K), he could tell stories that make mine seem trivial.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the derail, but I am just so disappointed with what some people done to a once great organization. Keep your loyalties and energies close to home, you got a good bunch in San Fran.


Oh Yea, I heard some things about things Arch.... But I'm low on the Totem Pole and never get involved with any Politics .. Michael K I have not seen for a LONG Time. He has told some stories though..... 

Maybe we will just Talk Paint.... :whistling2:


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Wolfgang said:


> I had the same thing happen on a buffet and upper unit that the owners wanted to keep when they remodeled their kitchen. Luckily it was the owners who started to sand on it - well they actually sanded on most of it. But got it done in dk. classic cherry complete with oak graining. What made it nice was that I was able to set the unit up in front of the finished cabinets and match up to them. Moved and installed it after it was done. Ka-ching!:thumbup:


You couldn't ask for a better situation !
You know I do not get too many calls for Oak when I think about it... But with Oak there are 20 different ways to Grain it. The longer I Grain, The more I Appreciate Oak.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

RCP said:


> Incredible work Michael!
> I was at PDCA also and saw some very talented faux artists, was very cool!


Yes It is a Good Time. What caught your interest the most?


Michael Tust


----------



## RCP

michael tust said:


> Yes It is a Good Time. What caught your interest the most?
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


There was so much to see! I did spend some time at the Artistic Painting booth, they were doing demos on several types of finishes, was nice to see the products in action.


----------



## michael tust

RCP said:


> There was so much to see! I did spend some time at the Artistic Painting booth, they were doing demos on several types of finishes, was nice to see the products in action.


Oh... The Wall Finishes are what you like.... Did you talk to Jenifer ?


Michael Tust


----------



## RCP

Pierre's was awesome as well, I loved the faux there, for some reason I did not get a pic. I did talk to Jennifer, but I didn't realize who she was until I saw her post on Facebook!


----------



## Steve Richards

Beautiful and amazing.

Although I'm sure a lot of it's hands-on/practice, can I ask how you learned (initially) to do that?
(class/books/watching?)


----------



## StripandCaulk

when i see work like that i dont call myself a painter, it is really unfair to guys that produce a finish like yours. nice stuff man! i have no idea where to even start to do that. do you use exterior grade paints? are they different than the average house paint? do you put a coating on top of it once it is done? where can one learn/find more info on it?


----------



## michael tust

RCP said:


> Pierre's was awesome as well, I loved the faux there, for some reason I did not get a pic. I did talk to Jennifer, but I didn't realize who she was until I saw her post on Facebook!


Pierre always has a good display... I do not really use Much of the Faux Effects Products.... Was there some Plaster Products there? Modern Masters....


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Steve Richards said:


> Beautiful and amazing.
> 
> Although I'm sure a lot of it's hands-on/practice, can I ask how you learned (initially) to do that?
> (class/books/watching?)


Thanks Steve,

Well I think for most people , hands on is The Best. If an average person started with a book, and tried to follow the directions it can be confusing . Watching a demo does give one the info, but It probably will be forgotten if and when one may try to repeat the process. 
After taking classes, then the books will make more sense. The demos will sink in much better and stay there more. Knowing the correct mixtures of glazes... proper brush movements... and being corrected when making errors can only happen hands on... 
If a person reads about how to paint some trim, it can be helpful, but you really benefit more when someone is there to say ..... your loading too much paint on your brush... or... The angle of your brush is too low ... Etc.
So I went to a lot of classes... then bought a lot of books.... And yes,lots of Practice.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

StripandCaulk said:


> when i see work like that i dont call myself a painter, it is really unfair to guys that produce a finish like yours. nice stuff man! i have no idea where to even start to do that. do you use exterior grade paints? are they different than the average house paint? do you put a coating on top of it once it is done? where can one learn/find more info on it?


Thanks,

My basecoat that I always use is Breakthrough...whether interior or exterior.When I clearcoat... I use oil Poly U. interior poly ?I like to mix Zar Satin.. and Zar flat.. 50 - 50 mix... Outside a Spar Varnish. The glazes are all custom mixed... Oil... powdered pigments ... Gouache ..... Fast drying Acrylics...

Did you want info on books... classes ?


Michael Tust


----------



## StripandCaulk

michael tust said:


> Thanks,
> 
> My basecoat that I always use is Breakthrough...whether interior or exterior.When I clearcoat... I use oil Poly U. interior poly ?I like to mix Zar Satin.. and Zar flat.. 50 - 50 mix... Outside a Spar Varnish. The glazes are all custom mixed... Oil... powdered pigments ... Gouache ..... Fast drying Acrylics...
> 
> Did you want info on books... classes ?
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Do they have classes on it? i dont have any expierence in faux/decorative finishes but they have always interested me. im sure the best way to learn is like anything else hands on, but if you have info on books and classes or a good place to look into it/start yeah i would defnitely appreciate it.


----------



## michael tust

StripandCaulk said:


> Do they have classes on it? i dont have any expierence in faux/decorative finishes but they have always interested me. im sure the best way to learn is like anything else hands on, but if you have info on books and classes or a good place to look into it/start yeah i would defnitely appreciate it.


Well the least costly way of course would be a book. I do have Many Books on Decorative Finishes, but it depends what mostly interests you to know the best Book(s) to recommend. You may want to see if after you read or try some finishes on your own, if you are More Interested ...or Less Interested in going farther... If you are,then We do offer classes,but getting enough people together can take some time. It can be a Big investment for some people.


Michael Tust


----------



## davidwatson

*Cool Images*

I have checked those images that you have given in your post they are really so good thanks for posting.


----------



## Cape Breton Painter

Absolutely fantastic!!!

Looking forward to seeing more of your work and would also like to hint at seeing some videos on you process and technique


----------



## michael tust

Cape Breton Painter said:


> Absolutely fantastic!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of your work and would also like to hint at seeing some videos on you process and technique


Thanks,

The videos are on the List..... Just have to finish some jobs first and make some time.... I know a few other people are also waiting for some videos....:thumbsup:



Michael Tust


----------



## Finn

michael tust said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> Well I think for most people , hands on is The Best. If an average person started with a book, and tried to follow the directions it can be confusing . Watching a demo does give one the info, but It probably will be forgotten if and when one may try to repeat the process.
> After taking classes, then the books will make more sense. The demos will sink in much better and stay there more. Knowing the correct mixtures of glazes... proper brush movements... and being corrected when making errors can only happen hands on...
> If a person reads about how to paint some trim, it can be helpful, but you really benefit more when someone is there to say ..... your loading too much paint on your brush... or... The angle of your brush is too low ... Etc.
> So I went to a lot of classes... then bought a lot of books.... And yes,lots of Practice.
> 
> Michael Tust


Michael

Lovely Grain and very easy on the eye. Do you have any long finger nails? I've been scumbling and woodgraining since being taught as a youngster by my grandfather, father and my City and Guilds assessor in England in 97. Unfortunately back then we did not have the videos etc, but my grandfather had an amazing skill for creating knots in the grain with his thumb nail, fine artists brushes were used also , he also had a pouch with 15 steel silver combs which I inherited and loved using, they were lost a time ago which saddened me deeply and I have never been able to find them for sale anywhere they were about 100yrs old! 

So, did you use combs on this project, could you tell me your base color and what glaze or scumble you used ? Also what was the working time you had with your scumble or glaze coat? And the obvious question the Grain! Rocker or Brush or both?. 

In Ireland Ratcliffs Scumble Glaze was a popular product for graining, had a really long work time and had beautiful depth with the clear coat ( Polyurethane) on it gave a beautiful finish.

Cheers for the pics!

If anyone knows where I can get my hands on the steel combs please reply

Be Blessed

Brian Finnegan


----------



## michael tust

Finn said:


> Michael
> 
> Lovely Grain and very easy on the eye. Do you have any long finger nails? I've been scumbling and woodgraining since being taught as a youngster by my grandfather, father and my City and Guilds assessor in England in 97. Unfortunately back then we did not have the videos etc, but my grandfather had an amazing skill for creating knots in the grain with his thumb nail, fine artists brushes were used also , he also had a pouch with 15 steel silver combs which I inherited and loved using, they were lost a time ago which saddened me deeply and I have never been able to find them for sale anywhere they were about 100yrs old!
> 
> So, did you use combs on this project, could you tell me your base color and what glaze or scumble you used ? Also what was the working time you had with your scumble or glaze coat? And the obvious question the Grain! Rocker or Brush or both?.
> 
> In Ireland Ratcliffs Scumble Glaze was a popular product for graining, had a really long work time and had beautiful depth with the clear coat ( Polyurethane) on it gave a beautiful finish.
> 
> Cheers for the pics!
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get my hands on the steel combs please reply
> 
> Be Blessed
> 
> Brian Finnegan


Thank You Finn,

I used to have the long fingernail for doing Oak, but have since then used different techniques ... I still have a half gallon of the Rathcliffs here... I mix my own Glazes as it is Very Easy to do... 1 part Refined Linseed Oil-2 parts Distilled Turpentine - and between 5% to 10% Japan Drier.... This Door was Grained a Mahogany so no Combs here... And a Rocker Grainer is a No No for me.. All Brushes... I can control the open time with the amount of Japan Drier I use.. Plenty of Time.

Combs are about $40 or so for a set of 12... Just Google them.... They are easy to get.


Michael Tust


----------



## jacobs

I just looked at a job today that was a door that the customer states is fiberglass but it looks like wood to me, actually it looks like the door in your post and he started sanding it and there is a white patch where he sanded and then he realized he was in over his head when the stain didnt set right and he called me to fix his problem , he wants me to stain it and polyurethane it. so maybe you could help me figure out what to do,


----------



## mpminter

Amazing work Michael! I show my wife anytime you post pics, and she's a huge fan:thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

jacobs said:


> I just looked at a job today that was a door that the customer states is fiberglass but it looks like wood to me, actually it looks like the door in your post and he started sanding it and there is a white patch where he sanded and then he realized he was in over his head when the stain didnt set right and he called me to fix his problem , he wants me to stain it and polyurethane it. so maybe you could help me figure out what to do,


Can you take a picture of this ? Many fiberglass doors are stamped slightly .... It may be fiberglass being that it was White after he sanded it, or possibly White primer.. You must determine if Wood or Fiberglass... Use a pin of some sort to press into the Door ... You should be able to feel the difference . I have stained fiberglass doors also... I used a Gel Stain.... A Photo will help...



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

mpminter said:


> Amazing work Michael! I show my wife anytime you post pics, and she's a huge fan:thumbup:


Thank You !

And your Wife.


Michael Tust


----------



## Finn

michael tust said:


> Can you take a picture of this ? Many fiberglass doors are stamped slightly .... It may be fiberglass being that it was White after he sanded it, or possibly White primer.. You must determine if Wood or Fiberglass... Use a pin of some sort to press into the Door ... You should be able to feel the difference . I have stained fiberglass doors also... I used a Gel Stain.... A Photo will help...
> 
> Michael Tust


Michael 

Can you explain the Gel Stain? Is this the type that sets and bonds? And what did you use as a primer? 

Michael I was in an antiques shop couple of days back and came across this little piece of old school heaven

I don't know if you can see it properly but it's the original type of Scumbling that was traditional 1-200 years ago, the box housed a toy steam train that was well over a hundred years old. 

The Stainer who did this also signed his mark on it as they always did, this pic is the wood finished shelves in my store, am gathering all of the tools again to reignite the service I loved to do , graining.


----------



## Finn

A simple comb grain, the kitchen used to be white with blue tiles, the house is for sale so we are just putting a little spice in the kitchen


----------



## michael tust

This will make a big change even if it is a basic Grain.... Post the finished Pics !


Michael Tust:thumbsup:


----------

